# EvenTT07 - Saturday and Sunday cruises



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As the Saturday and Sunday cruises are planned by the reps, we'll list them all here 

*Saturday to the AGM*
Poole
South Midlands
North East
Scotland
North West & North Midlands

*Sunday to EvenTT07*
Southern cruise
East Anglia
South Midlands
Yorkshire
London
East London, Essex & Kent
South West


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

South Wales Cruise , Sunday


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

What about a North West cruise on the sunday morning????


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> What about a North West cruise on the sunday morning????


Well mate theres 2 of us at least. 
OK I will be on the M6 from Junc 27 Soutwards. I will be meeting up with S10TYG on route. Anybody wishing to join us are very welcome. Let us know where you are ASAP and lets get a NW cruise on the Sunday am going. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

There's a map I've been pulling together here with routes and timings on: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 217285&z=7

Let me know if I need add any points or make and adjustments.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OOps made a mistake here


----------

